# Trooper Andrew David Fox



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trooper*

*Andrew David Fox*

Virginia State Police, Virginia

End of Watch: Friday, October 5, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Struck by vehicle
*Incident Date:* 10/5/2012
*Weapon:* Automobile
*Suspect:* Under investigation

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Trooper Andrew Fox was struck and killed by a vehicle at the intersection of Route 30 and Theme Park Way, in Hanover County, at approximately 9:50 pm.

He was wearing a reflective vest while directing traffic that was leaving the Virginia State Fair and Kings Dominion theme park when he was struck by an SUV. He was transported to VCU Medical Center in Richmond where he succumbed to his injuries.

Trooper Fox had served with the Virginia State Police for five years. He is survived by his wife.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Colonel W. Steven Flaherty
Virginia State Police
7700 Midlothian Turnpike
Richmond, VA 23235

Phone: (804) 674-2843

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21431-trooper-andrew-david-fox#ixzz28Z0KAUJ7


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

RIP Trooper


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

R.I.P. Trooper Fox


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Trooper Fox


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

RIP Trooper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Trooper


----------

